# Fastest way to make a cappuccino?



## KatJ80 (Jun 24, 2019)

What is the fastest and easiest way to make a cappuccino in the morning? I have 3 children so and usually rushing about and dont have 10 minutes to devote to standing in one spot! Can this be achieved without spending £300 + on a fancy machine?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## KatJ80 (Jun 24, 2019)

? ok is this my only option then? Hahaha


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

It shouldn't take 10 minutes to make a coffee on any machine regardless of cost


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

KatJ80 said:


> What is the fastest and easiest way to make a cappuccino in the morning? I have 3 children so and usually rushing about and dont have 10 minutes to devote to standing in one spot! Can this be achieved without spending £300 + on a fancy machine?


I also have three children (two pre-school) but decided to get up a little earlier so I actually have time to prep 2x cappuccino and 3x hot chocolate on my +300quid machine 

Because I love my family and my coffee!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What about a Sage DTP and Sage grinder. And a smart plug so it's heated up ready for use when you get up. It really only takes a few minutes to make a cappa.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I luv smart plugs...makes the "but it takes 30 minutes to warm up" moan a bit pointless.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

MildredM said:


> What about a Sage DTP and Sage grinder. And a smart plug so it's heated up ready for use when you get up. It really only takes a few minutes to make a cappa.


 Do these work with the sage stuff? They don't have a flip switch, rather a button press to turn on. Also they turn off after about 10 mins and go into eco mode...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Turn the DTP on, weigh out & grind your beans, flush it & it's up to temp.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

MildredM said:


> View attachment 30340


 Noooooooooooooooo ?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

You can get milk frothers. My mate and his wife bought me one that heats up the milk and froths it for my last birthday. I've never used it tbh but keep it in case they call round..

Pair an electric milk frother with a Moka Pot and you're pretty much sorted. Even better, try and find a Mukka Express which makes cappuccino for you

The Sages can be a pain in the respect you can't leave them switched on as they have an auto-off after a while. But they do heat up quite quick. The Barista Express is pretty much plug and play once it's set up so


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Rhys said:


> ............. The Barista Express is pretty much plug and play once it's set up so


 Pedant/OCD/Autistic Alert.......

Pretty well "anything" would be easy to use ONCE it's been set up....... It's the setting up that provides the challenge....

Plug & Play - doesn't mean "Switch on (plug in/power up) a stand-alone device and you are ready to go....."

Plug and Play means you can swap/change various peripherals/internal/external equipment (on some form of "computer") which will "automatically" configure so that you don't need to have technical knowledge in order to set up for use...

"In the old days" even plugging in something as simple as a keyboard or a printer required the "configuration" of the peripheral and/or the computer before it would work (sometimes "physical" switches/connections and/or software settings) sometime even the physical installation (and config) of an additional "card" to even give you a place/way to plug it in.........

Nowadays such stuff as "Windows" etc has many (many, many) "device drivers" built in - so that all you need to do is (literally) plug the new kit in and it will work...... (and in the background it will even sort out most conflicts with existing kit)...

When I were a lad - I remember sticking staples into connectors (to join specific terminals) on "Expansion Cards" that then needed to be fitted into the (relevant) expansion slot of the CPU..... and manually editing "driver files" in order to get printers & keyboards to work!!!


----------



## KatJ80 (Jun 24, 2019)

Some good options for me to look into. Thanks so much for your ideas!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cooffe said:


> Do these work with the sage stuff? They don't have a flip switch, rather a button press to turn on. Also they turn off after about 10 mins and go into eco mode...


 No because they have a soft switch, pretty much all machines with soft switching won't work well on smart plugs. The Vesuvius is an exception, because it can be set to come on in the on state, if a smart plug is needed. Although it has a 7day x 2 on/off timer built in. The only other wrinkle is you can use a smart switch on the V if you want more complex switching, but then the RTC battery might only last 10 ish years...but you won't care because the RTC battery only keeps an internal clock/calendar running and if you use a smart switch you won't care (cos you'd set it on 24 hrs per day and use the smart switch)..


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> No because they have a soft switch, pretty much all machines with soft switching won't work well on smart plugs. The Vesuvius is an exception, because it can be set to come on in the on state, if a smart plug is needed. Although it has a 7day x 2 on/off timer built in. The only other wrinkle is you can use a smart switch on the V if you want more complex switching, but then the RTC battery might only last 10 ish years...but you won't care because the RTC battery only keeps an internal clock/calendar running and if you use a smart switch you won't care (cos you'd set it on 24 hrs per day and use the smart switch)..


 Yeah I thought that you couldn't use a wifi plug with the Sage. I've been looking around forever to find a way to get it to work, and right now all I can seem to find is if you bypass the soft switch and put a hard switch in, but thats just electrical work that I'm defo not up to the job for.


----------



## Mobycoffee (Jul 2, 2019)

Tassimo sell cappuccino pods which take 30 secs to make a hot cup


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

I keep repeating myself... it takes Dritan 4:30 for ten cups, which makes it 45 seconds for one...






Don't believe you get much faster than that AND produce something meaningful aka. palatable. We're serious about coffee 'round here, Tassimo... really?!


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Its frothing the milk that takes time with the Sage, of course you have to brew first then wait for it to heat up to steam, then its not super fast. All that said, even I could make a single cappuccino (well, frothy milk drink) in less than 10 mins from scratch. But its definitely not an unattended task.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mobycoffee said:


> Tassimo sell cappuccino pods which take 30 secs to make a hot cup


 You can microwave a chicken breast from fridge to cooked in 3 minutes!


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

On my first machine it used to bother me about 'time wasted' making a latte until a friend said why look at it as a chore!

Now I take my time and enjoy the process, with a little frustration on my art  but always look forward to making it ?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Mobycoffee said:


> Tassimo sell cappuccino pods which take 30 secs to make a hot cup


 Tassimo is next gen stuff!! You know I hear they also sell this powder in the shops, when mixed with hot water it turns into coffee


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

KatJ80 said:


> Some good options for me to look into. Thanks so much for your ideas!


 On reading your first post (from tassimo to automatic drip brewing), you explain you are a newcomer to coffee brewing. By heavens, you've jumped into the deep end on this site.... where there are more than a few very strong & very passionate swimmers. ??Honestly, if you have a demanding life with little or no time to spare, you would be less frustrated by starting with something much simpler than espresso. It would be far, far easier to begin your brewing journey with "V-60 pour-over" or an "Aeropress" and get a solid grounding in that (using tried & true coffee beans you know you like). If you don't enjoy black coffee & want the frothy milk experience of a cappuccino, there is nothing to say you can't froth some milk, heat it up & make a fake cappuccino. No, it isn't the same animal at all, but... needs must! When your life is less demanding, that might be the time to revisit the espresso journey. There's no way around it, exceptional coffee takes time (and that is a big part of the enjoyment for many).


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Rhys said:


> You can get milk frothers. My mate and his wife bought me one that heats up the milk and froths it for my last birthday. I've never used it tbh but keep it in case they call round..
> 
> Pair an electric milk frother with a Moka Pot and you're pretty much sorted. Even better, try and find a Mukka Express which makes cappuccino for you
> 
> The Sages can be a pain in the respect you can't leave them switched on as they have an auto-off after a while. But they do heat up quite quick. The Barista Express is pretty much plug and play once it's set up so


 I'm a fan of the "Brikka" (slightly pressurized moka pot)... but to make an excellent-tasting brew with a stovetop espresso pot takes almost as much dedication as learning to make a great espresso! ?☕ The rewards are well worth it, but many have tossed their moka pots in frustration.?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My eyes are hurting....


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> My eyes are hurting....


 It wasn't intentional, I promise! (I assume it's the oversized type, you are referencing... or was it my mention of lesser forms of coffee??)


----------



## KatJ80 (Jun 24, 2019)

Slowpress said:


> On reading your first post (from tassimo to automatic drip brewing), you explain you are a newcomer to coffee brewing. By heavens, you've jumped into the deep end on this site.... where there are more than a few very strong & very passionate swimmers. ??Honestly, if you have a demanding life with little or no time to spare, you would be less frustrated by starting with something much simpler than espresso. It would be far, far easier to begin your brewing journey with "V-60 pour-over" or an "Aeropress" and get a solid grounding in that (using tried & true coffee beans you know you like). If you don't enjoy black coffee & want the frothy milk experience of a cappuccino, there is nothing to say you can't froth some milk, heat it up & make a fake cappuccino. No, it isn't the same animal at all, but... needs must! When your life is less demanding, that might be the time to revisit the espresso journey. There's no way around it, exceptional coffee takes time (and that is a big part of the enjoyment for many).


 Thank you, yes I'm an obvious newbie and I wasn't prepared for the amount of sarcastic comments! Lol. I do just love a good tasting coffee and just wanted to find out my options and if anyone had some good ideas. The drip machine has gone back as it wasn't great and I am considering a moka with a milk frother for when I have time. I will invest in a good machine when I have the funds but looks like I'll have to keep my tassimo and costa pods for now also!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

KatJ80 said:


> Thank you, yes I'm an obvious newbie and I wasn't prepared for the amount of sarcastic comments! Lol. I do just love a good tasting coffee and just wanted to find out my options and if anyone had some good ideas. The drip machine has gone back as it wasn't great and I am considering a moka with a milk frother for when I have time. I will invest in a good machine when I have the funds but looks like I'll have to keep my tassimo and costa pods for now also!


 There's a lot of snobbery around, I'm not knocking that....it's kind of what we're all here for as an enthusiast forum...but not always helpful for new people.

A moka pot and a french press (to froth milk...bear with me...) would be a good cheap first purchase that'll let you spend some money on beans from a good roastery and figure out if you like making coffee at home. I feel like that part is often overlooked here, but it's not a given. It doesn't fit everyone's lifestyle.

Take a look at this video for how to make a cappuccino-*ish* drink with the above kit (milk part at the end):


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

KatJ80 said:


> Thank you, yes I'm an obvious newbie and I wasn't prepared for the amount of sarcastic comments! Lol. I do just love a good tasting coffee and just wanted to find out my options and if anyone had some good ideas. The drip machine has gone back as it wasn't great and I am considering a moka with a milk frother for when I have time. I will invest in a good machine when I have the funds but looks like I'll have to keep my tassimo and costa pods for now also!


 If you go the moka or brikka route (both Bialetti).... which would be an excellent option.... just remember, it should not taste bitter nor sour nor burnt! People often give up on stovetop espresso because of that, but when brewed well (& with the same care given true espresso), it is a delicious & unique form of coffee. (And, please feel to PM me if you need help with a Brikka.) ☕?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You love putting links in don't you!! 2 posts to link=weapon


----------

